# For DaniFani your laugh of the day.



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Dude will be 22 weeks on Wednesday and weighs a whopping

Drum Roll......


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Cute li'l guy, when my guy turned 19 weeks I had to take him in for booster shots and weighed him, 51.6 lbs. in the pic where he is sitting goofy. Tomorrow he will be 5 months old I'll have him weighed again and post more pics if he'll hold still, he's a very active pup.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

SoCal Rebell said:


> Cute li'l guy, when my guy turned 19 weeks I had to take him in for booster shots and weighed him, 51.6 lbs. in the pic where he is sitting goofy. Tomorrow he will be 5 months old I'll have him weighed again and post more pics if he'll hold still, he's a very active pup.


Your guy is huge, like my Buddy.  I can't believe my little dude is so small. LOL


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

He looks great, good luck with him.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

rickaz80 said:


> He looks great, good luck with him.


Thank you.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks great....took Abby in today and she weighed 24.4 lbs at 12 weeks.....not sure if that is big or not....lol. she gained 12 pounds in 3 weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

26.4....I showed it to hubby when he got home and I was remembering wrong

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I admit after reading previous discussions I'm curious what Dani's pup weighs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

nktigger99 said:


> Looks great....took Abby in today and she weighed 24.4 lbs at 12 weeks.....not sure if that is big or not....lol. she gained 12 pounds in 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Compared to Dude that is big. He was abut 16 lbs at 12 weeks.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DobbyDad said:


> I admit after reading previous discussions I'm curious what Dani's pup weighs.


:thumbup: Me too!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dude is super cute!!!

I was told Zoe was 44lbs at her visit last Friday. That was 16 weeks and I think maybe it's a bit high bc she put up a fight over getting on the scale. She's a big girl but that seems a little much.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> I admit after reading previous discussions I'm curious what Dani's pup weighs.


 Not sure what he weighs.. But he's an absolutely stunning young dog, that looks to in proportion to what the standard calls for!


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Love his name.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope this is meant in good cheer and not a taunt at Dani?

ShepherdMom Your pup is adorable and I'm glad you love him!!! 

But I gotta say Dani's dog is the spitting image of my Opa's last Schutzhund dog in Germany and if I could have a clone of him........ :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo weighed 56# at 22 weeks, he always seemed to average gaining 3# per week until about 10 months it tapered off.
Bigger isn't better, IMO. 
This was his 'formal stack' at 20 weeks
50.5# 22" high and 25" long.



At maturity he's 93# and 27"


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I hope this is meant in good cheer and not a taunt at Dani?
> 
> ShepherdMom Your pup is adorable and I'm glad you love him!!!
> 
> But I gotta say Dani's dog is the spitting image of my Opa's last Schutzhund dog in Germany and if I could have a clone of him........ :wub:



It's a taunt at myself not Dani. I have always argued for the oversize shepherds, while she has always liked the smaller size ones. Recently we discovered that we both had puppies. Her puppy is a LOT bigger than mine. I am going to wind up with one on the small side this time. :crazy:

BTW my guy isn't for Schutzhund or anything like that, he is a rescue and probably mixed with something.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

O.K. thanks for explaining.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I saw it yesterday but was busy all day. Definitely brought a smile to my face, I knew right away it was in good jest, and not a slight in the least.  I haven't had my guy weighed since the last we joked about this (4 months old). He'll be 7 months the end of this month. I'm guessing he's in the 60's, but I'm terrrrrible at guessing weight. I'll have to swing by the feed store and weigh him today while we're out. 

In the meantime here's a stacked pic (my friend was trying to stack him while I baited, all he wanted to do was a restrained recall...see video below lol...so he was a wiggle butt lol) I got two days ago, and some fun pics. 

Shepherdmom, your guy is such a cutie! Leesa and Gwen, thanks for the sweet compliments. He could honestly be the fugliest dog ever, and it wouldn't change how much fun I have with him!! ;-)

Jane, I can't believe that's Karlo! I've only seen him in person as an adult, obviously, (first GSD I actually thought..."that looks like a dang timber wolf" lol!), it's neat to see what they looked like in those tween years. :-D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcfFBVdAyhw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No bicolor is fugly. He looks great!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> No bicolor is fugly. He looks great!


Haha, true and thank you. Bicolors are def my favorite and I think he's super handsome(I'm not bias or anything haha!) Might be in Michigan with him the end of June, maybe you'll get to see sir craziness in person! :-D


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> Dude will be 22 weeks on Wednesday and weighs a whopping
> 
> Drum Roll......


I absolutely LOVE his mask! I was shocked at the vet last week when my 18 week old boy weighed 50 lbs! Hopefully he will grow into these ears nicely! Right now, we say he looks like the Easter Cadbury bunny!








[/IMG]


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I saw it yesterday but was busy all day. Definitely brought a smile to my face, I knew right away it was in good jest, and not a slight in the least.  I haven't had my guy weighed since the last we joked about this (4 months old). He'll be 7 months the end of this month. I'm guessing he's in the 60's, but I'm terrrrrible at guessing weight. I'll have to swing by the feed store and weigh him today while we're out.


Look at that head. He is a big boy for sure. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I love puppy pictures!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Tratkins said:


> I absolutely LOVE his mask! I was shocked at the vet last week when my 18 week old boy weighed 50 lbs! Hopefully he will grow into these ears nicely! Right now, we say he looks like the Easter Cadbury bunny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow look at those ears and I thought dudes ears were big.  Beautiful puppy!!


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you! We love him to pieces and Dude....what a great name!!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry it took me FOREVER to get back to you, just didn't get a chance to run into the vets to weigh YoJo. We went for a walk downtown today and swung in to visit a friend that works at the clinic. I was guessing he was 60-65 pounds...nope...he's 76.6 pounds...turned 7 months last week. I think I have to kiss the 85 pound mark goodbye and hope we stay under 93...I won't say 95...there's no way he'll get to 95...lol! Hope your little guy is doing well!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow! My guy is a runt compared lol, he's 19 months and 67lbs. 

Stack improving! by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Grim is nine months and 50.3. He is a squirt.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> Wow! My guy is a runt compared lol, he's 19 months and 67lbs.
> 
> Stack improving! by Carriesue82, on Flickr



Pretty boy. I think my Dude is going to be a runt too.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Grim this weekend, the skinny mutt...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Grim this weekend, the skinny mutt...


Very handsome!


----------

